# 2011 1st Visit by Mr "H" !!



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

My Lofts are one mile from my home...So I drove up,and started walking to the lofts,when I saw Mr "H" standing on my bricks,that I stand on to reach and clean my landing boards etc...He was looking to see if the restraunt was open for business...I told him in no certain terms,he don`t have enough money for me to open up early for "HIM",or even open up at all for "HIM" !!
"HE" didn`t care for my words,so Mr "H" flew away into the large tree,and waited for my "OPEN" for business sigh to light up....To bad Mr "H",I`m closed on Saturdays & Sundays....And Mon to Fridays also,so take a hike,and try Wendys or Micky D`s or KFC or...or...or...or..OR........Alamo


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I haven't seen the Coopers hawk here in about month. That was the same situation the last time I let them out - and I lost two birds that day. II have not let them out since. If they go up, he'll see them and be here right away. I expect to keep them in lock down for about 4 more weeks. I did have a sharp shined hawk visit the wild bird feeders in the yard last week.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

No hawks for about 10 days. March is looking good.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

*Got my visit also. LOL!*

On the 23rd, I let my young birds out like usually in the morning. They never really flew before they just jump from roof of house to the loft, back and forth. I haven't seen a coopers hawk for a while. That morning, while my yb's were out, they got a visit from Mr. Cooper, he sure kicked up a s**t storm. After all was said and done, only two young birds went MIA. This morning, after three days, I noticed that they have came back. One looked pretty beat up, some flights and feathers were missing, but overall not a single scratch, you can tell he was beating his wings like crazy trying to get away and he did and he must of gone somewhere far but STILL both those birds found their way home.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a hawk attack last month and i refrained from releasing for about a month. For about two weeks now I've released some of my birds and there hasn't been a hawk around.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I have several that make passes through my yard at different times during the week. The problem is they like to camp in my neighbors trees and just sit and stare at my birds. I've even tried waving a 20' stick of 1/2" PVC with a flag on it to scare them but the just jump to a higher branch. Once they know where the buffet is they are hard to discourage. 
I just put out a decoy owl and haven't seen any today but that doesn't mean they are not waiting. My birds know.. they panic when they see them, so I trust them to let me know when "flying death" is lurking in the branches. It amazes me that my Yb's even recognize the danger and they are in separate cage from the adults. The birds seem at ease with my owl decoy. I think Warren summed it best when he said if there was a way to deal with Coopers then it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

JAXTECH >> Just move your OWL to different parts of your property...The hawks will get wise to seeing the Owl in the same spot all the time....I`m looking for a couple of Geese...I read that they work well keeping hawks away...I would have to move them around also...Alamo


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

*Hawk Tips*

Some ideas that have worked for others.


http://www.racingbirds.com/hawktrap.html


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I have also used a Crow Call in the past.Hawks are afraid of crows.Crows will gang up on a hawk and chase it clear out of an area.You can get a mouth call or a CD to play.I'd use it periodically after I released my birds and also anytime I seen a hawk around.Also a good tip below from John Glesmer.Hawks are also afraid of Shiny objects:
http://glemserloft.com/video.htm


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Hawk Traps can be illegal, you might want to check your local ordinances first. You wouldn't want to be caught using one if its illegal. The fines and consequences might not be worth it.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

pigeonnewb said:


> Hawk Traps can be illegal, you might want to check your local ordinances first. You wouldn't want to be caught using one if its illegal. The fines and consequences might not be worth it.


Federal Law. The same rules apply to all who live in the states. Now talking with the Feds. If a hawk is caught in the loft. they must be taken a least fifty miles away to ensure they do not come back. 

My best hawk detector is a bird feeder. If the wild birds are feeding no hawk, no wild birds then we got a problem in the area.

Tony


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

We have had hoardes of wild birds dropping by last week or so and no hawks! Maybe the hawks are feeding on the wild birds? We've had so many flying over at times the air is filled with a roaring sound!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

BIG T >> Feeders are a double edge sword....One way is you are right about the little birds...But the hawk learns or allready knows...Wherever there are feeders,there is game to be had...The Hawk at my place knows the pigeons are in the buildings...I have seen him under the loft,on top looking down into the skylight etc,trying to find a way in...He checks out HIS territory every morning around my place from 10am to 11am....I have to let my birds out very early,or later in the day...In MARCH,I don`t let my birds out....He allways seems to get a bird on me in March...I would rather take my birds down the road,that way they come home and go right in....Safer that way !!.......Alamo


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a cooper thath hangs out on my loft everyday. Yesterday it even tried raming its way into the loft. Must be getting desperate, I have not seen it do that before. I wont be able to let my birds out till after spring starts.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Spring is the worst time for hawks here.The hawks have young then and kill pigeons to take back and feed their young.That's the one thing I don't like about open top aviarys.The birds are easily spotted by the hawks and they will perch and watch your birds Every Day.And also once they take a bird from your loft they will especially watch your loft Daily.Some hawks will migrate to different areas,but there is always Resident hawks that live in certain areas,Like mine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Big T said:


> Federal Law. The same rules apply to all who live in the states. Now talking with the Feds. If a hawk is caught in the loft. they must be taken a least fifty miles away to ensure they do not come back.
> 
> My best hawk detector is a bird feeder. If the wild birds are feeding no hawk, no wild birds then we got a problem in the area.
> 
> Tony


You're right. The feeder is a great idea. The songbirds will clear out when a hawk is near. That's a great alert. As far as it being a double edged sword, as was mentioned, I don't think so. The hawk already knows your birds are there in the loft. So they will come anyway. Even without the feeder they would be there. But with a feeder, you know right away if they're around.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I have issues as well, and here is my dilema, if I wait another month for them to be moving on I will have yb's that are VERY strong on the wing. How is everyone else dealing with this? Do I risk the hawk or do I risk loosing birds to fly-offs?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I delay putting the birds together. I won't have any young birds ready to go out untill April or May

Hugh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gnuretiree said:


> I delay putting the birds together. I won't have any young birds ready to go out untill April or May
> 
> Hugh


Now that was good planning.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll certainly hold off on breeding next season until later, any thoughts on this year


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

atvracinjason said:


> I have issues as well, and here is my dilema, if I wait another month for them to be moving on I will have yb's that are VERY strong on the wing. How is everyone else dealing with this? Do I risk the hawk or do I risk loosing birds to fly-offs?


Let the youngbirds out as soon as you can. I would rather lose one or two to a hawk and have the others get wise to the hawks tricks than lose half the team because they are strong on the wing.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advise Matt...been a while since I've seen you on, hope your season is going well


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you use a settling cage to help train the young on trapping and seeing the sky. I used to let my young out about 1 hour before dark In hawk season They flew less And often the hawk had already found a meal. But from time to time a hawk will still show up Just not as often. Even 30 minutes before dark works. Just be sure the birds are trained and hungry.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

re lee said:


> If you use a settling cage to help train the young on trapping and seeing the sky. I used to let my young out about 1 hour before dark In hawk season They flew less And often the hawk had already found a meal. But from time to time a hawk will still show up Just not as often. Even 30 minutes before dark works. Just be sure the birds are trained and hungry.


This is how I deal with it. The bird feeder lets me know if it is ok to ket them out or not. 

Tony


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I haven't had any hawk attacks in three weeks now. It has been wonderful. I have my first hatches flying around, and also have had my old birds out doing their flirting/mating thing.

It truly is a wonderful thing when there are no hawks around. But I did lose one young bird to a dog.  The bird flew right into a dog kennel and before I could save it, was gone. 

But the hawks have to be somewhere. Maybe my hawks are near your place. 

Sorry.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Just came back from Wal-Mart....They had large Owls that their head swilved all around like a real Owl....About $20.00..... I will be using it alot when the YB`s are out flying etc....Alamo


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Just came back from Wal-Mart....They had large Owls that their head swilved all around like a real Owl....About $20.00..... I will be using it alot when the YB`s are out flying etc....Alamo


I have a large owl set beside my loft. I made wings out of real feathers and attached them to the owl. So there is always some movement on the owl....especially when its breezy 
3 years ago I had a juvenile Bald Eagle attack my fake owl, knocking it off its perch. Both crash landed in my dog pen!!!


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> I have a large owl set beside my loft. I made wings out of real feathers and attached them to the owl. So there is always some movement on the owl....especially when its breezy
> 3 years ago I had a juvenile Bald Eagle attack my fake owl, knocking it off its perch. Both crash landed in my dog pen!!!


Haha, thats funny!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

catmicky said:


> Haha, thats funny!


 It was funny but scary also! I heard a loud flapping of wings (all the birds in my loft!) and turned just in time to see the eagle and my owl crash in the dog pen. The owl was filled with rocks to weigh it down and the eagle tried to pick it up!!! Juveniles aren't to swift! My poor dogs were in the pen.....HORRIFIED
I ran to the pen waving my arms trying to scare it out....he just flew up about 6 ft to a branch and GLARED down at me......THAT was scary! He circled me (everytime I went out in the yard to work) and my loft for about a week, then disappeared


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> It was funny but scary also! I heard a loud flapping of wings (all the birds in my loft!) and turned just in time to see the eagle and my owl crash in the dog pen. The owl was filled with rocks to weigh it down and the eagle tried to pick it up!!! Juveniles aren't to swift! My poor dogs were in the pen.....HORRIFIED
> I ran to the pen waving my arms trying to scare it out....he just flew up about 6 ft to a branch and GLARED down at me......THAT was scary! He circled me (everytime I went out in the yard to work) and my loft for about a week, then disappeared


Wow, did he ever try to dive down at you?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice weather,so I let my OB`s out...Everything quiet untill 10;05,when a little Cooper started flying around...No attack,but the birds took off anyway...1/2 hr later,birds landed,and played around...Either the same Cooper,or another started flying around close by...Birds took off again...6 took off,and 1/2 hr later,only 5 came back...Now I`m home writing this....I hope the hen is just scared,and will be back later...#110 RCH 86th Overall 500 mile Federation race ...104 Lofts...1208 Birds....Also bred me #701 RCC...2nd place IRPC Auction Race and $600.00.....*I don`t want to lose this hen THIS WAY !!....*Alamo Loft

*PS:Went out at 3:30 to feed the birds,#110 was sitting on her eggs... ** Boy,am I happy !!*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

catmicky said:


> Wow, did he ever try to dive down at you?


No, thank God! I'd be working in the yard and see a large shadow.......looked up and he was circling over me then lands in a tree and watches.....SCARY!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Alamo hope you get her back!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I let my babies fly yesterday and just as I was calling them in a big old hawk flew by and they scattered. I only have 4 so my team could be depleted quick. Two came back pretty quickly but two were gone. Later in the day one more came in and finally this morning the other was waiting for me. So far good luck. Nervous about letting them out again. Think I'll wait a day or two for another nice day. Think I'll try letting them out later in the day and see how that works. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hopefully, by later in the day, the hawk has already eaten and not around. Sometimes he hasn't gotten lucky yet, so check real good before letting them out. Good luck!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The later in the day is GOOD,except when the hawks have YOUNG in the nest...Then they hunt even at dark..I have seen them circling just before and even a little after the sun goes down....Now here in my area,March and part of April is KILLER time....They have young in the nest.. Both parents hunt,and hunt,and hunt !!! Alamo


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> No, thank God! I'd be working in the yard and see a large shadow.......looked up and he was circling over me then lands in a tree and watches.....SCARY!


Are there alot of bald eagles in your area?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> The later in the day is GOOD,except when the hawks have YOUNG in the nest...Then they hunt even at dark..I have seen them circling just before and even a little after the sun goes down....Now here in my area,March and part of April is KILLER time....They have young in the nest.. Both parents hunt,and hunt,and hunt !!! Alamo


I let my old birds out for the first time today. I was gonna let them out early in the day but I seen a few hawks this morning so I kept them in until 4:30 and nobody would go out then around 5:00 a couple came out and took off. Then a few more came out a played around on the coop. Then I figured it was getting a lil dark I better get them in so they could see the feed when i fed them. Well I went to get a can of feed in the coop and bam the cooper hit the coop he didn't get any at the loft but one of the birds still isn't in the coop. I'm hoping to see her out there in the morning.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Walter.....Good Luck....The hawks are out in full force......Alamo


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

catmicky said:


> Are there alot of bald eagles in your area?


There's quite a few now...there never use to be.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Hi Walter.....Good Luck....The hawks are out in full force......Alamo


Yeah I know they are but I've got to get these birds out our first OB race is April 17th and I have a bunch of late birds from last year that were only trained out a few miles b4 the hawks got too bad last fall to keep them going. So I've gotta get them going now I really can't wait anymore. I'm going to be taking a few birds off my old bird team like my 2 Hall of Fame birds from last young bird season and my ITFA winner. I'd rather have them in the coop safe and sound then take a chance of losing them to win an old bird race. I'm not that big on old birds anyway plus we only get about half the amount of shippers. So I'll retire my good guys from last season and let some new guys try to prove themself. It's just not taking the chance with those guys with all these hawks.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

And oh yeah another one that's retired is my 2 time winner from last years old birds. I feel she did enuff to spend the rest of her life breeding.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter...That sounds like a great plan...Your 100% right...They are better off in the LOFT,making babies for you to fly.....I only have 7 pair of OB`s to race....#110 and her mate belong in the stock loft..But I only have 8 nest boxes in the stock loft..So even big time 500 mile birds,who breed Auction race money winners,can`t get in...They must feel like humans trying to get into a great hotel,and they have alot of money,but there is no vacancy....hahahahahaha!!!!!........Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure yet if I'm going to breed out of the 4 birds I'm taking of the race team, this season if I do it'll be a later round if I have room in my loft I don't want to get overcrowded. I'll wait about a month to deside once I see how many convention bird I get coming in. I got my first one today a lil BB from Florida. I feel sorry for her she was down in floridia in the nice weather now she's up here in the cold tepms that are going to be in the low teens tonight.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter...That little BB from Florida is probally saying,"What did I do to deserve this ??"...
That`s what happens when your well bred....They send to to freeze on LI,NY !! hahahaha!!!
Well,I have 8 eggs in the stock loft..And 2 of those eggs are coming to you,and another 2 eggs for the Pigeon Talk Classic....DO I HAVE TO HATCH THEM OUT,before I ship them ?? or can you guys sit on them for a couple of weeks and do it ?? hahahahahahaha!!!!!Alamo


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I haven't had any hawk attacks in three weeks now. It has been wonderful. I have my first hatches flying around, and also have had my old birds out doing their flirting/mating thing.
> 
> It truly is a wonderful thing when there are no hawks around. But I did lose one young bird to a dog.  The bird flew right into a dog kennel and before I could save it, was gone.
> 
> ...


Well, I forgot to "knock on wood" after my last post. I usually let my young birds out first and then old birds, but yesterday I decided to let my old birds out first and after they were out about twenty minutes, I was feeding my dogs about 70 feet away from the loft and I heard the rush of all of the pigeons taking off at the same time, in a flurry. I knew exactly what that meant. A hawk attack.

I turned around to look towards the loft and observed a pigeon coming straight at my face and a hawk on its tail about two feet behind. The pigeon then turned lower to the ground and circled around an out building I have and the hawk was on its tail still. Seemed to be getting closer. Then the pigeon flew head on into a five foot high horse fence on the other side of that out building. The hawk veered upwards and flew over the fencing at the last mili-second.

Both birds were really moving fast when they reached that fence. I started running towards the pigeon thinking the hawk would come back down and get it, but the hawk kept on going and the pigeon got up quickly and flew to the coop.

When the hawk got up very high, as the rest of my flock were circling, the crows showed up and started harrassing the hawk. One crow in particular, was giving the hawk hell. He was swooping in close and I couldn't believe the hawk didn't trun on it and try to grasp it with its talons.

The bird that flew into the fence seems fine and the hawk eventually left and the rest of my birds came home.

I couldn't believe my bird survived that fence crash. It was going as fast as it could and went head on into that fence. That particular bird is not a racing homer, but is a Catalonian x homer cross oops baby.

Today I have to let my young birds out because it is supposed to rain the next three days and today is fairly nice. Here's hoping Mr. "H" has moved on. I will be babysitting as best I can, and watching the trees. If he gets one of my babies, he ain't going to finish his meal. I will chase him off of it if I have to go a mile to do it.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

CONDITIONFREAK.....That`s bad & good news about your bird....Feed the crows if you can..They will hang around...If you can,catch that crow that drives the hawk crazy,and send him to me....* Alamo Loft*


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

See my earlier post here about Crows,and crow calls.


----------

